# traction control



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

how can i keep traction control turned OFF until I want to use it? if i turn it off, then stop the car, it's ON again the next time i'm driving...

confused me when i couldn't make it skid for 30 ft. again yesterday  realized that tcs was on...


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *how can i keep traction control turned OFF until I want to use it? if i turn it off, then stop the car, it's ON again the next time i'm driving...
> 
> confused me when i couldn't make it skid for 30 ft. again yesterday  realized that tcs was on... *



As far as I am aware, TCS will be on everytime you turn on your car.. you just have to turn it off everytime. Oh well.. guess that's why you save a little money on insurance..


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

M|22 said:


> *how can i keep traction control turned OFF until I want to use it? if i turn it off, then stop the car, it's ON again the next time i'm driving...
> 
> confused me when i couldn't make it skid for 30 ft. again yesterday  realized that tcs was on... *


Like all those other annoying warning lights, I just duke tape over them. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

It is for safety reasons.... It has just become standard practice for me, start the car, hit the button to disable the tcs... Winter is coming so the tcs will be staying on for me real soon


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

What Willy said.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *What Willy said. *


Post ho, yourself.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone know if you can add traction control after purchase?

Hardcore, do you know?

How well does it work? Why do you turn it off?

Curious minds want to know.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Anyone know if you can add traction control after purchase?
> 
> Hardcore, do you know?
> 
> ...


It works well, I've never had it before, really needed it in my last car. It helps the tires grip in wet weather, so when you try and pull away from a stop on wet pavement, you actually move instead of spinning tires while inching out into the road, making yourself a sitting duck. Don't need it on dry roads, unless you DON"T want to peel out!  Don't know about adding it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I only use it in wet/incliment weather. The rest of the time I want to hear the power I have...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

factory option can't add it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

TCS? Blah!
Another reason I got a manual tranny.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *It works well, I've never had it before, really needed it in my last car. It helps the tires grip in wet weather, so when you try and pull away from a stop on wet pavement, you actually move instead of spinning tires while inching out into the road, making yourself a sitting duck. Don't need it on dry roads, unless you DON"T want to peel out!  Don't know about adding it. *


My guess is there is no snow where you are. Your lucky.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *My guess is there is no snow where you are. Your lucky.  *


Not much anymore, global warming... I like snow


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *What Willy said. *


Yeah what he said


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Not much anymore, global warming... I like snow  *


We soon can ship you lots...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *We soon can ship you lots... *


Great! Please send 6 in. on Christmas Eve, haven't had one of those in long time....


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Great! Please send 6 in. on Christmas Eve, haven't had one of those in long time.... *


There's a comeback for the that open line... but I won't go there. Maybe Willy will?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *There's a comeback for the that open line... but I won't go there. Maybe Willy will? *


LOL


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I'd have to ship it twice....to make the 6 in request


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Traction Control*

Why not just leave the traction control on? I tried it both ways and the car doesn`t pull as much to the right when it is on.

The car is better on wet surfaces and safer too!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I'd have to ship it twice....to make the 6 in request *


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *Why not just leave the traction control on? I tried it both ways and the car doesn`t pull as much to the right when it is on.
> 
> The car is better on wet surfaces and safer too! *


You can't peel out if it's on!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Traction Control*



lizzy494 said:


> *You can't peel out if it's on!  *


Wanna bet? Both wheels will peel and then hit the traction off.......


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *Wanna bet? Both wheels will peel and then hit the traction off....... *


I don't get it , could you splain a little more?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



lizzy494 said:


> *I don't get it , could you splain a little more? *


Ok now Lucy... I think the Rat is trying to get you to drop your Tranny.  In a good way of course.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Anyone know if you can add traction control after purchase?
> 
> Hardcore, do you know?
> 
> ...


Ruben.. I highly doubt you can add it, b/c ABS works along with the TCS system, so you would need both.

As for how well it works, when your wheels begin to slip, it cuts the power to your wheels until you have stopped spinning, then returns power to the wheels.

You want to turn it off, when you want to get the most power out your engine, without regards to wheelspin.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Ruben.. I highly doubt you can add it, b/c ABS works along with the TCS system, so you would need both.
> 
> As for how well it works, when your wheels begin to slip, it cuts the power to your wheels until you have stopped spinning, then returns power to the wheels.
> 
> You want to turn it off, when you want to get the most power out your engine, without regards to wheelspin. *


For Lizzy::::There it is in a nut shell, Scott nailed it on the head.

I wouldn`t be driving around with ABS turned off(as long as the car is equiped with it) just to spin a wheel.

The traction control adjusts the wheel slippage (so there is almost none)so that the car get maximun traction under slippery conditions. The same holds true for dry wheel spin, it feels like the engine dies, no matter how much gas you give it.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *For Lizzy::::There it is in a nut shell, Scott nailed it on the head.
> 
> I wouldn`t be driving around with ABS turned off(as long as the car is equiped with it) just to spin a wheel.
> 
> The traction control adjusts the wheel slippage (so there is almost none)so that the car get maximun traction under slippery conditions. The same holds true for dry wheel spin, it feels like the engine dies, no matter how much gas you give it. *


With the hills and ice around here, this is almost a must have.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



lizzy494 said:


> *I don't get it , could you splain a little more? *


I haven`t heard anything; are you OK now with the ABS/ traction control thing?

GM used to call it posi-traction (sort of similiar) but was a clutch set-up in the differential. OK?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *I haven`t heard anything; are you OK now with the ABS/ traction control thing?
> 
> GM used to call it posi-traction (sort of similiar) but was a clutch set-up in the differential. OK? *


Forgot all about this, the thread that is. Yes, I've got it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *GM used to call it posi-traction (sort of similiar) but was a clutch set-up in the differential. OK? *


That a limited slip differential... or LSD. that is what I'm really looking for. Not something that limits power, something that locks up both wheels for maximum acceleration!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



lizzy494 said:


> *Forgot all about this, the thread that is. Yes, I've got it. *


Are You being terse with me? Smile


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *That a limited slip differential... or LSD. that is what I'm really looking for. Not something that limits power, something that locks up both wheels for maximum acceleration! *


Ruben, don`t solicit, LSD would lock you up!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *Are You being terse with me? Smile *


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *Ruben, don`t solicit, LSD would lock you up!   *


No, LSD would rock him up. Geez, this older generation...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



lizzy494 said:


> *No, LSD would rock him up. Geez, this older generation... *


I checked with my dealer today about something unrelated to this thread and also mentioned about traction control. Leave it on or take it off. Safety wise leave it on. .... Spin your tires(as Lizzy pointed out once) turn it off. The master mechanic said wear wise it deosn`t save anything. The system was designed to take it. I just leave it on,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *I checked with my dealer today about something unrelated to this thread and also mentioned about traction control. Leave it on or take it off. Safety wise leave it on. .... Spin your tires(as Lizzy pointed out once) turn it off. The master mechanic said wear wise it deosn`t save anything. The system was designed to take it. I just leave it on,,,,,,,,,,,, *


It's sometimes hard for old guys like Rat to remember to turn it off.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *It's sometimes hard for old guys like Rat to remember to turn it off.  *


As usual, nothing to add, right ED?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



Ratwayne said:


> *As usual, nothing to add, right ED? *


Did you forget again?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Traction Control*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Did you forget again?  *


Like I said nothing to add, right ?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

One way to turn it off permanently may be to have your dealer hard wire it. This of course depends on how tight you are with your mechanic.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *One way to turn it off permanently may be to have your dealer hard wire it. This of course depends on how tight you are with your mechanic.  *


Where do you get this stuff Ed, it is a safety issue, no licensed mechanic would do that!!! Don`t you want ABS to work?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Where do you get this stuff Ed, it is a safety issue, no licensed mechanic would do that!!! Don`t you want ABS to work? *


I definetely want mine to work. Anyone who wires these in the off mode is asking for problems.


----------

